# My new SystemSix



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I picked up my new SystemSix frame last week from the LBS. He cut the steerer tube, installed the headset and stem. To my surprise the frame came with the new Hollowgram SL, I also had compact chain rings installed. Before I started hanging any components on the frame, I weighed it, 5.4 lbs. !!! 

Here’s the build:

Frame SystemSix Team Si
Fork SystemSix Carbon
Rims Mavic Ksyrium SL - Enduro ceramic bearing set
Tires Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Cmp, foldable, 700 x 23c
Pedals Look Keo HM Ti
Crank Cannondale Hollowgram SL Compact, 36/50 
Chain Shimano Dura-Ace
Rear Cogs Shimano Dura-Ace, 12-25
Bottom Bracket	Cannondale BB30 w/ceramic bearings
Front Derailleur	SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur	SRAM Force - Enduro ceramic bearings
Shifters SRAM Rival
Handlebars	Easton, EC-90 Equipe
Stem SystemSix C1 Carbon
Headset SystemSix C1 Carbon
Brakeset Ciamillo Components - Negative G - Swiss Stop GHP pads
Brakelevers	SRAM Rival
Saddle Fi'zi:k Aliante Ti
Seat Post USE Alien Cyclops Carbon

View attachment 102334



View attachment 102335

15.78 lbs.


View attachment 102336

The new Negative G Brakes just released in the 1st week of September!

I've also added 2 King Ti water bottle cages, they weigh 27 grams each.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice bike and build. Congrats on the new ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Great bike. You're lucky to get the Hollowgram SL - they're hard to come by on the Systemsix now.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is a very cool bike and enjoy the ride.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

eugkim said:


> Great bike. You're lucky to get the Hollowgram SL - they're hard to come by on the Systemsix now.


When I ordered the frame at the end of July, the LBS owner stated that I could not order just a frame anymore. Cannondale's new policy was a frame with a crankset and that I had a choice between the carbon Si and the Hollowgram Si. And there was a difference of $200 between the two, so I ordered the Hollowgram. It looks like the only version of the Hollowgram is the new SL at this time. So I wonder ....... if a person ordered a new Six13 frame or any Cdale frame would they have that same choice too??


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

*frameset cost?*

Great bike and great build! Is that an 07 or 08? 

Also, If you don't mind, how much did you get the frameset for?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

grodo said:


> Great bike and great build! Is that an 07 or 08?
> 
> Also, If you don't mind, how much did you get the frameset for?



Thanks!

The box it came in said a 07 frame. I had an old 1990 Black Lightening and Cannondale has a frame exchange program, so they were going to give more for the frame then the bike was worth. With the exchange, the frame, stem, and Hollowgram SL w/ceramic bearings came to $2399.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is a great deal.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

zamboni said:


> That is a great deal.


I checked several Cdale dealerships in a 50 mi. radius and this one blew the others away! 
Needless to say I’m was very pleased ……… it pays to shop!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Very nice build! :thumbsup: The nude/carbon finish is much nicer than any of the 08 paint schemes, IMO. Plus... it's lighter! 

Great weight considering the wheels and frame aren't particularly light, and all your spec is highly functional. What size frame is it?

Also, can you do me a favor and post a pic of your shifters from the front? Thinking about Rival shifters for my Supersix but can't find any real pics from the front to see what the finish is really like.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Any chance you could take some close ups of the Hollowgram SL and the bottom bracket area? I'm still amazed that Cannondale used the Zipp cranks for the Ultimate version of the Super after marketing the SL's as the absolute best.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

The frame size is 56 cm.

The Ultimate has SRAM's new Red Gruppo. I thought I read somewhere that SRAM had recently purchased Zipp. Which might explain its use.


I will post the pictures you requested on Monday! I'm stuck at work this weekend. :mad2:


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

stwok said:


> The Ultimate has SRAM's new Red Gruppo. I thought I read somewhere that SRAM had recently purchased Zipp. Which might explain its use.


That would be my guess too. Here is a link to the info.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

From what I've see data-wise, the Zipp Vuma and Hollowgram SL stack up nearly identically in weight and stiffness. Since the Ultimate has Zipp wheels and (I think) Zipp bars and all sorts of trick stuff, it's a style/spec decision to put the new Zipp cranks on there.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Using the Zipp crank also helps push the idea of BB30 as a new industry standard. I like this idea, but wish Shimano would get on board with an integrated spindle version - which, more importantly to me, SRM would then start producing a version of. But if you're like 99% of riders out there and don't need to swap cranks on a weekly basis, BB30 is perfect.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

*peterpen* Hope these three picture help! They might look a little awkward, but they are the most natural fitting (to my hand) brake levers I've used.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

CHL said:


> Any chance you could take some close ups of the Hollowgram SL and the bottom bracket area?


How are these?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the great pics! :thumbsup: 

The finish on the Rival shifters is a perfect match for your bike - much better than the carbon weave of Force.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow! That is a gorgeous crankset. Wish Cannondale would make them available for standard bottom bracket width. Have loads of fun with your new bike.

chl


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How do you like the Sram grouppo ?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i didnt know you could use sram shifters with an otherwise dura ace group. how does it work together?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

teffisk said:


> i didnt know you could use sram shifters with an otherwise dura ace group. how does it work together?


You also have to at least have a SRAM rear der. Apparently everything else is compatible.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

teffisk said:


> i didnt know you could use sram shifters with an otherwise dura ace group. how does it work together?


Other than the chain and casstte (which weigh less than SRAM's combo) I can't see anything on the bike that is DA. Rival shifers, Force FD and RD, Cannondale cranks and NegG brakes (all is listed in the build). SRAM's takes some technology from their mtn and applies it to the road group with their exact actuation shifting. SRAM shifters will not shift Shimano or Campy(at least not accurately) and vice versa.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it possible to use the Hollowgram Crank with the New Zipp Vuma BB30 bottom bracket? The Zipp crank can be used with the BB30 standard, but zipp also makes a BB that can be used on any bike.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

ejprez said:


> Is it possible to use the Hollowgram Crank with the New Zipp Vuma BB30 bottom bracket? The Zipp crank can be used with the BB30 standard, but zipp also makes a BB that can be used on any bike.


I think it's possible to use the Hollowgram crank with the Zipp BB30 bb but NOT the standard BB version - spindle is too short by 1 or 2mm.

In other words, BB30 cranks can't be used in non-BB30 frames (at this point.)


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

peterpen said:


> I think it's possible to use the Hollowgram crank with the Zipp BB30 bb but NOT the standard BB version - spindle is too short by 1 or 2mm.
> 
> In other words, BB30 cranks can't be used in non-BB30 frames (at this point.)


The standard spindle has a diameter of 24mm and a length of 68 mm. 
Cannondale's BB30 spindle has a diameter of 30mm and a length of 68 mm.

So the BB30 refers only to the diameter of the spindle!!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Alls I know is someone tried the combo (Cdale crank + Vuma standard cups) and it didn't work b/c the spindle was too short.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

stwok said:


> The standard spindle has a diameter of 24mm and a length of 68 mm.
> Cannondale's BB30 spindle has a diameter of 30mm and a length of 68 mm.
> 
> So the BB30 refers only to the diameter of the spindle!!


The spindle is 30mm for any BB30 system, but they are different lengths. 68mm is the width of any English threaded bottom bracket shell. The Cannondale SI road spindle is 102mm long; I do not know offhand how long the Zipp Vuma spindle is. 

No modern BB spindle that I know of measures under 100mm.


----------

